# is DTG is better than screen printing.....



## binki (Jul 16, 2006)

Why even ask the question. DTG printing fills a vacuum that screen printers cannot or will not. Who cares about t-shirts when there are so many other things that can be printed on? 

I think the market for DTG printing is untapped because we have not yet discovered all of the things we can do with them. Certainly canvas prints, mosaics, and other such products can not only be done but can be very profitable (oh, you do t-shirts also?). 

All of the arguments for/against DTG comparing it to screen printing is wasted time. The hook that gets people to be interested in DTG is the screen printing comparison. These DTG companies are not going to sell printers with the sales pitch of printing on tiles. They are going to do it with t-shirts. 

So, as Justin has stated and as I have eluded to, think outside of the box. If you spend 3 hours on a single print and collect $200-$300 would you do it or would you rather print 30-40 t-shirts for the same price?

I see the horizon as limitless at this point. Think outside the box and stop the insane comparisons to screen printing. It just isn't worth the argument to get into.


----------



## treadhead (Jul 26, 2006)

Good point Fred.....

You and Justin have given me an idea about putting my brther-in-laws amateur photography on canvas with my T-Jet. I'm gonna give it a try to see how it turns out and we'll take it from there.

Not sure if I need to pre / post treat though??


----------



## Justin Walker (Dec 6, 2006)

I agree as well, although we mustn't shy away from the screenprinting comparison because that argument itself is what pushes the DTG and ink companies to get better and better, until they ARE one day comparable with screen printing if almost every regard.


----------



## Arnold (Jun 12, 2007)

As far as I am concerned Yes DTG is better. I have Flexibility with my Flexi. I find new things to do with my Flexi all the time.


----------



## Justin Walker (Dec 6, 2006)

Well, better is a subjective term. Is it more flexible, of course. But better washability, vibrancy, etc? No way. I mean, you can get great results with DTG printing on garments, but screening, at this point, has better washability and vibrancy. Now, it would be a pain in the butt to print art canvi, skateboards and the like with a screen printing press.... Point for DTG! Also, the short run cost is WAY lower with a DTG printer - although there IS a point where screening takes over.

I think DTG has its place, and I think screening has its place. And it is always good to be critical of both to make sure we keep the Big Dogs on their toes, coming out with better and better products all the time!

Arnold - I applaud all your creative efforts! I especially like the toilet seat cover!! haha


----------



## Solmu (Aug 15, 2005)

Justin Walker said:


> Now, it would be a pain in the butt to print art canvi, skateboards and the like with a screen printing press.... Point for DTG!


Not really - they've all been screenprinted for years, and some of that stuff is much easier than people realise (and yes, some isn't - not every printer can do skateboards (although every printer can print the flat portion)). I know someone who makes a large portion of their living screenprinting photos on canvas

Still, you're right that it's another area DTG can do very well in, and one where it's current (one would assume not permanent) weaknesses versus screenprinting don't come into play much (for example the washability of a canvas... not so relevant). For canvas printing you're going to be competing with standard wide format printers as well though.

But I think the problem mentioned above (making people realise the power of their equipment) is something every aspect of the industry faces. Dye sublimation is at its best when doing things other than t-shirts. Screenprinting can easily be applied to any number of other interesting substrates (glass for example). And DTG is about more than just printing directly to a garment 

Something a lot of people probably don't realise is that many screenprinters don't even offer textile printing at all.


----------



## Solmu (Aug 15, 2005)

binki said:


> Why even ask the question. DTG printing fills a vacuum that screen printers cannot or will not. [...] All of the arguments for/against DTG comparing it to screen printing is wasted time.


I largely agree. It could help stimulate ideas on what you can/can't do, areas you should/shouldn't get into, opportunities to be had, new ways of looking at things you could use, etc. etc. - but if it's just an unpleasant defense of what you do for a living, instead of an opportunity for learning, there's no point.


----------



## binki (Jul 16, 2006)

Just a response for the arguments for/against. I think the manufacturers and distributors still need to duke it out and we, as consumers of the product, should demand that they do while secretly chuckling to ourselves about getting the best of both worlds.


----------



## Arnold (Jun 12, 2007)

Solmu said:


> Screenprinting can easily be applied to any number of other interesting substrates (glass for example).


It is funny you said glass. I am going to be doing some printing on glass later this week with my Flexi.


----------



## Solmu (Aug 15, 2005)

binki said:


> Just a response for the arguments for/against. I think the manufacturers and distributors still need to duke it out and we, as consumers of the product, should demand that they do while secretly chuckling to ourselves about getting the best of both worlds.


Haha, I like that approach.


----------



## Justin Walker (Dec 6, 2006)

Solmu said:


> For canvas printing you're going to be competing with standard wide format printers as well though.


Standard wide format printers cannot print prestretched canvas. Therefore, they have to charge to make the frame, and stretch the canvas material. I have heard canvas printers tell me that they would not even stretch the canvas for what I used to charge for printing the entire stretched canvas.


----------



## Solmu (Aug 15, 2005)

I know a few people who've done it for photography projects who didn't think it was a big deal, but they didn't have access to a DTG printer for comparison purposes


----------

